# Describe how you feel after a hard/intense workout



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

After working out, I feel like I'm on top of the world, especially after doing a P90X session. I almost feel like my S.A.D doesn't exist after a hard workout ( I feel nearly phobia free for a short while) Sucha satisfying and rewarding feeling. What do u guys feel? Btw I returned to working out only 2 weeks ago.:clap


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel the same. The feeling doesn't last very long though. It does help me sleep better at night. Sometimes I have a hard time stopping the workout due to being in full on beast mode. So after I do stop, I feel like I'm on top of the world and could run a marathon. 

But usually I just eat instead....


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

bkhill5 said:


> I feel the same. The feeling doesn't last very long though. It does help me sleep better at night. Sometimes I have a hard time stopping the workout due to being in full on beast mode. So after I do stop, I feel like I'm on top of the world and could run a marathon.
> 
> But usually I just eat instead....


Outstanding feedback! I also eat and drink a protein shake(15-30 mins after ur session is the ideal time 2 have a shake) We need 2 find a way to save dat post-workout buzz4ever! I'm serious as I feel like I can conquer the world.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep...a few weeks ago I had the best conversation in my life (with my ex but still) on the phone right after leaving the gym. I know it's because I worked out hard and my SA was practically nonexistent..if I could capture that all the time I would be the happiest man alive. Regardless...when something like that happens it propels me and keeps me going mentally strong for a few days at least so continuing to go to the gym is a definite priority. Increased confidence in my body, sense of accomplishment, temporarily reduced SA (which is essentially a tool that can be used to help reduce it permanently over the long term) ...I mean what's better than that?


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yes, post-workout is like the only time I feel upbeat, happy, and content. I think I must have a dopamine deficiency or something and exercise temporarily remedies it. it doesn't last more than a couple of hours, though. :|


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^same here, the only time i feel content is after a hard workout..i have to really hit the weights hard to get that feeling though..must be something related to dopamine, who knows..

but yeah, the good feeling only lasts maybe an hour these days..


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> yes, post-workout is like the only time I feel upbeat, happy, and content. I think I must have a dopamine deficiency or something and exercise temporarily remedies it. it doesn't last more than a couple of hours, though. :|





belfort said:


> ^^same here, the only time i feel content is after a hard workout..i have to really hit the weights hard to get that feeling though..must be something related to dopamine, who knows..
> 
> but yeah, the good feeling only lasts maybe an hour these days..


Is there a way I can shoot myself with dopamine?  as I think I'm highly addicted 2 it.


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank u all for sharing and after what I read, I'm never gonna quit working out, even if I live to be a 100 years old(God 4bid!) When I have something important to do; training hard before it will be a fundamental choice, as that's the lesson of the day. If u ever feel unmotivated 2 workout; just come and read what all these people had 2 say. I owe all of u


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

It feels good immediately after, but the best time is when soreness sets in a day or two later. I love being sore.

But I get the most pleasure while actually doing the workout.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

feels great, nothing like it in the world, thats why i do it


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

PaysageDHiver said:


> It feels good immediately after, but the best time is when soreness sets in a day or two later. I love being sore


^ Yeah.
I miss working out and playing sports. Can't do a whole lot until I get my low blood pressure back to normal. Meh.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

Full-body orgasm after 3.5 hours of cycling the other day


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel great. Like I've achieved something and proud of it I guess. It makes me feel calm and happy at the same time also.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the feeling too. I also drink milk with chocolate whey protein after my work out, and at that moment, there's really no better feeling.. except for the obvious.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I only do cardio exercise, but always feel great after it, that feeling usually lasts for about an hour afterwards.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I am the same way. I love the pump/rush from working out and then running afterwards feels relaxing and clears my head. The only problem is the next day I tend to feel crappy..... i guess because my body is rebuilding.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Apparently you can get exercise induced orgasm's i had that one time after work .Was doing some hill / steep cliff sprint's the other day it was the most intense cardio i had in awhile felt pretty good gasping for air.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

I feel great after exercise. I use fun runs and triathlons as a way for me to stay motivated. Unfortunately due to my competitive nature and quest to be faster and stronger I've pushed myself over the limit and injured myself. Now that my weekly training load went from 12-13 hours to 5 hours I feel my depression is coming back. Working out definitely helps me and I feel lost without it


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel happy relaxed, good, but its temporary

Also my protein shake always give me joy and satisfaction,

I also try to get as sore as possible


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

I was wasting time on this site instead of working out; therefore, I decided to go through these posts again because u guys inspire me-big time! Guess what? It worked! Time 2 O.D on dopamine


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I just feel tired afterwards.


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

Nada said:


> I just feel tired afterwards.


Hmmm, you need to try one of the P90X sessions as its guaranteed 2 get u high like a star. How many times do u workout per week btw?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Peacefulness said:


> Hmmm, you need to try one of the P90X sessions, guaranteed 2 get u high like a star. How many times do u workout per week btw?


4


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

Nada said:


> 4


Maybe u just need 2 adjust ur workout, thus u must raise the intensity to maximize on dopamine released during exercise.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Peacefulness said:


> Maybe u just need 2 adjust ur workout, therefore u must raise the intensity to maximize on dopamine released during exercise.


ive seen his transformation thread, he needs to change nothing unless he hits a plateau


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

if the suns up i feel zen with mother earth the plants and the animals. if its dark out i just get relaxed followed by a heavy tiredness.


----------



## goldlightan (Mar 31, 2012)

when i feel the best when working out is not post workout but it is during the workout. like if i'm hitting the weights hard, it's like eventually the 'self' disappears and there is just a state of pure experience, it's hard to describe but it's like you're not even away of being in the state you're just aware of the outside world. i love that state.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I usually feel accomplished and somewhat more energetic than before, even if I'm tired physically.

Adrenaline in general makes my SA just disappear. It's a big reason why I love roller coasters.


----------



## billeh (Mar 28, 2007)

After a hard workout... I feel nauseous and dizzy. lol.
I'm usually shaky for a good while after.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Relieved that I did the work-out. If I skip it, I feel like I'm losing muscle and/or gaining fat. Sometimes I used to have dreams of trying to find a gym, because I was afraid of missing workouts. I know, it's not rational.


----------



## dsantiago14 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nothing beats a natural high. I feel amazing after a workout. I also try to channel a lot of my frustration and stress into my workout, which I think makes me feel great afterwards.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel like a god when im done at the gym. Confidence goes up.waaay up.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

After I finished my first marathon on 3-25-12 (Oakland Marathon), I had little to no anxiety and was congratulating people and everything. I placed first for the 16-19yrs division and placed 64th overall, felt on top of the world.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I feel good and tired like I've just had sex lol


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

KiwiGirl said:


> I feel good and tired like I've just had sex lol


Lol yeah I can see the similarities I guess...


----------

